# 91 NX and 93 NX cluster question



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey all,
My first post.
I've done a search on this but most refer to the Sentra. I have a 91 NX 1600 with the digital instrument cluster. A couple of the bars are burnt out and I have a replacement from a wreckers that I can get for free. It's from a 93 NX 1600. Both cars are auto if that makes a difference). The 93 cluster is a mix of digital and analog. Is my 91 compatible with the 93 cluster. I read somewhere that the 93 clusters don't have the speedo cable yet my 91 does. Just wanted to ask berfore I fry the ECU. lol

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You'll have to swap wires around since not only did the wiring colors change between '91 and '93, but also because they are different clusters. I can't imagine if your '91 had a digital cluster why they'd use a speedo cable on it, that doesn't make much sense, but they might have. Look and see if you have a speedo cable or not. If not then you should be able to swap most of the wires into the correct spots by comparing the backs of the two clusters, they should have markings indicating what wire does what. I'd just save yourself a lot of headache and get the same cluster and just swap it out. I wouldn't think it's worth going through all that just to save a few bucks. Swapping different clusters is a lot of work that is really unnecessary.


----------

